# Sticky  How to install RAM



## Stu_computer

How to install RAM (applies to any RAM changes)

Looking through the postings I see a recurring theme about adding RAM and the computer not starting, or it's not recognized properly.

You know it's the right RAM because you used the online memory selector at Crucial, OCZ, etc... right?
re: IMPORTANT! Before You Buy Memory

First things first
*Visit the motherboard manufacturers' website.* Look up your motherboard and read that page.
Is there a BIOS update, do you need it?
Get the manual if you don't have the motherboard/drivers CD.
Any driver updates? New utilities?
Read any FAQ's about your motherboard, it may have something you should know right now-or a fix for a problem you may have in future.

*Read the manual for your motherboard.* It has details you need to know, such as the maximum sizes of RAM it will recognize, and what types, and what combination of different RAM types.

*It may also have details about which combinations of slots are to be used for a particular type of RAM.* One type may use one particular bank/slot combination, while another type may use a completely different bank/slot combination.

*The manual will also have a section on the BIOS*. Read it to familiarize yourself with the terminology, (don't worry about understanding it), normally you won't have to change these settings-their usually at their default/auto setting, which is fine in most cases. Point is, should you need assistance and you are asked about a particular setting then you will know where to find it.

Tip 1: Make a printout of the BIOS section, then go into BIOS and check the actual settings to see if they differ from the text-if so, make a note of it on the printout.

Tip 2: Also write the date on the printout. If you make changes in future use a different color pen, or circle the change and circle the new date, next time use a box, triangle, etc..
so you have a history of the changes made-*in case you ever need to restore the settings*.

*The manual will also have details about how to clear the CMOS. This you need to know.*
If you are adding more RAM, or changing RAM in any way, you will need to clear the CMOS so the BIOS can build a new CMOS table based on the new RAM configuration.


*Also check if your current Operating System will work with the new RAM*-you may need to install the latest Service Pack first.


Okay, so you read the manual, done a BIOS update-if necessary, and the Operating System is okay. You know which slots to use, and know where the CMOS jumper is located. You have tools and new parts ready at hand so you won't be moving your feet much-to avoid static buildup.


Ready to make the change
*STEP 1.* Power down and *unplug* the computer power.

*STEP 2.* Remove cover and place both hands on the metal chassis to drain static electricity, (this will make your body the same ground potential as the computer), then keep one hand on the chassis as much as possible.

*STEP 3.* Visually inspect the inside and it's components. Is it clean, are there any loose connections, cards properly seated?
If you do any cleaning, find a loose connection, or reseat a card, then you will need to power up and verify the computer is operating okay and start from STEP 1 again.

*STEP 4.* Move CMOS Jumper to "clear data" position.

*STEP 5.* Install RAM, according to proper slot arrangement. Avoid touching the RAM's connector edge (the metal fingers part).

*STEP 6.* Return CMOS Jumper to "keep data" position.

*STEP 7.* Replace cover, plug computer in and start.


At this point the computer will likely boot with a message that you need to setup the BIOS. It may then go directly into the BIOS window and you will need to press the function key for Fail-safe Default (load defaults) option--or, if your fearless, the Optimum Settings (load optimized defaults) option.
Also, it may only message that the default settings are in effect and to press a certain key to enter BIOS, then it continues on booting normally to the Operating System.

In the event the computer doesn’t start properly then repeat the procedure above to return to the previous RAM arrangement and verify it starts like it did before. Start a new thread about what you did. Include details about the motherboard make-n-model, RAM details, 
and general information about:
how many hard/CD/DVD drives,
PSU (power supply) watts, make-n-model if possible, its age (or how long you’ve had it),
Video card-if it’s high performance, then include it’s make-n-model.

The more details that you can provide up front will give us a better insight to the problem.

Good Luck, Bon Chance
Stu


----------

